# Intake valve carbon build up 59,000 miles *PICS!*



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

So here are some pics of before and a pic of after cleaning the intake valves with only amsoil power foam. 

I did order a walnut blasting setup but it took forever to come from harbor freight in fact its still not here. 

So i couldnt wait. keep in mind i did use a bbq brass brush drill attachment that I bought off amazon to clean up the stem. 


this is obviously after the amsoil power foam. the crud around the lip is loose stuff i need to blow out. 







.



















*****UPDATE 1/27/2012***** Car idles much better had to gap my plugs at .028 because im tuned. but very smooth idle no hicups. I do however think I am having a major issue with the turbo itself but we will find out next week. I will be replacing the intake flap motor soon and will post pics of the valves and prob do another cleaning. 

*****UPDATE 2/08/2012***** Going to be installing s3 injectors So i will be doing another cleaning and i will post pictures of before and after again. I will be getting rid of my oil catch setup and going with the pcv fix instead to clean up the engine bay. Dont think the catch can helps much but we will see. 
Also note the car will have almost 69,000 miles on it when i post the new pics. so thats 10,000 miles on the last cleaning. 

Anyone that wants to buy a brand new 25 pound bag of walnut shells and a brand new blaster let me know!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Wow. Looks good.


----------



## mjt1265 (Oct 5, 2011)

nice work. How long did it take you?


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

well since ive been waiting a week now for my freakin harbor freight order the amsoil power foam has been soaking the intake valves for about 3 days. it took about an hour and a half to pull the intake manifold off. I still have 1 cyl i have to close the valves on to let them soak. I also bought a new intake manifold gasket. as far as the actual cleaning it has taken me prob a few hours total to get 3 cyl's almost spotless.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*tooth brush*

you can do a quicker job with a dental pick and a tooth brush. dig the crap out dry with the pick, then spray with carb cleaner and scrub with a tooth brush. got my valve heads shinny as new (almost anyway).


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Let us know how it performs after it's all back together!!

Also what procedure did you use to get access in 1.5h?

I'm also curious how long it will take you to close it up to the point you can start the car?

I should do this on mine soon and I'm pretty curious.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Can you provide a little background info:

Type of oil used, change interval, oil consumption between changes, and type / grade of gas used

:beer:


----------



## MkV GLI (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice Job. This may be a stupid question, but how do you close the valves in the cylinders with the manifold off?


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

Turn the crank :thumbup:

btw wow, thanks for sharing this! I've got 60k myself, I've wanted to do this for awhile now,
picked up a pancake compressor a few months ago for this, totally slipped my mind. Thanks again


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*maybe a uoa too*



rhouse181 said:


> Can you provide a little background info:
> 
> Type of oil used, change interval, oil consumption between changes, and type / grade of gas used
> 
> :beer:


none of that matters, no fuel goes by the back side of the intake valve to clean it. as long as there is crankcase ventilation plumbed ino a direct injection engine you're gonna have it.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

gmikel said:


> none of that matters, no fuel goes by the back side of the intake valve to clean it. as long as there is crankcase ventilation plumbed ino a direct injection engine you're gonna have it.


alright troll...


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

How did you get the back side of valves/stems? And are you able to get these pics with a simple cam or scope cam?


----------



## Koprowski (Jan 31, 2011)

rhouse181 said:


> Can you provide a little background info:
> 
> Type of oil used, change interval, oil consumption between changes, and type / grade of gas used
> 
> :beer:





gmikel said:


> none of that matters, no fuel goes by the back side of the intake valve to clean it. as long as there is crankcase ventilation plumbed ino a direct injection engine you're gonna have it.


All the above highlighted in Red, matters!

It all has a significant contribution to the contamination of the blow by crankcase gasses, which are then fed into the air intake system, whether this is direct into the inlet manifold or indirectly via the pre turbo air feed.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Koprowski said:


> All the above highlighted in Red, matters!
> 
> It all has a significant contribution to the contamination of the blow by crankcase gasses, which are then fed into the air intake system, whether this is direct into the inlet manifold or indirectly via the pre turbo air feed.


Good man, all contribute to overall oil volatility... 

:beer:


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

Just an update.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*three stooges*



rhouse181 said:


> alright troll...


 randy, audisquirt and john are so much smarter than vag, mb, bmw and porche that we all should disregard their recommendations for their cars. not


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

Update again. View my original post


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Cant wait to see the new pics.


----------

